# Beeswax Crayons



## whitebark (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone here has a good recipe for beeswax crayons? I have found some online that require mixing the wax with a good amount of soap...
The crayons I have found are insanely expensive so I want to try a few for myself.

Thanks


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I know a recipe for clear beeswax crayons. You won't have to worry about your walls 

Maybe someone will chime in.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice! I never thought of this, my kid has a crayone maker that has a little mold and you melt bits and pieces in to recycle old crayons.


----------



## whitebark (Jul 14, 2004)

My kids have the same one, which is what made me go hmmm. The little research I have done hasn't resulted in anything too positive but I bet it's out there.


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

whitebark said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here has a good recipe for beeswax crayons? I have found some online that require mixing the wax with a good amount of soap...
> The crayons I have found are insanely expensive so I want to try a few for myself.
> 
> Thanks


First time I tried to upload a doc on here, so hope it works. If you want "less expensive," here's a recipe using soil. Replace the paraffin with beeswax, and let us know how it goes!


----------

